# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβία με τα περιπολικά και την αστυνομία

## DrugUser

Δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο όνομα για τη συγκεκριμένη φοβία, αλλά κάθε φορά που βλέπω περιπολικό ή αστυνομικό να περνά από μπροστά μου...τα κάνω πάνω μου, για να το πω απλά.

Δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα παράνομο, αλλά και πάλι φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να με σταματήσουν και να μου κάνουν ανάκριση ή ακόμα και προσαγωγή. Έχει συμβεί μερικές φορές να μου κάνουν προσαγωγή, και η τελευταία φορά ήταν χθες σε κεντρικότατο σημείο μάλιστα, στην Βουλιαγμένης κοντά στο σήμα της Ολυμπιακής, σε μια από τις στάσεις λεωφορείων που περνάει η νυχτερινή γραμμή 790. Περίμενα μαζί με μερικούς άλλους και ξαφνικά σκάει μύτη περιπολικό (αμάξι) και μας ζητάνε ταυτότητες.

Πριν μερικές μέρες στην Ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά, σκάνε μύτη 2 περιπολικά (μηχανάκια αυτή τη φορά) στις 4 το πρωί και σταματάνε ακριβώς την ώρα που περνούσα. Δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα, αλλά κόντεψα να μείνω από την τρομάρα μου.

Δεν ντύνομαι περίεργα (πουκάμισο φοράω πάντα), είμαι ξυρισμένος κόντρα, έχω κανονικό κούρεμα, δεν έχω ούτε τατουάζ, ούτε piercing, οπότε δεν δίνω δικαίωμα να με σταματήσουν λόγω εμφάνισης, και θα μπορούσα να περάσω για δικός τους από άποψη εμφάνισης. Επίσης δεν κουβαλάω backpack ή χαρτοφύλακα για να τους βάλω σε πειρασμό να με ψάξουν. Έχω μόνο τα απαραίτητα στις τσέπες μου. 

Περισσότερο φόβο μου δημιουργεί πάρα "ασφάλεια" η αστυνομία, όπως υποτίθεται λένε. Ειδικά μετά το χθεσινό θα με κάνουν να φοβάμαι να περιμένω σε στάση λεωφορείου, μην τυχόν και...

----------


## Nightshark

Δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι φίλε την δουλειά τους κάνουν η άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να σε συλλάβουν χωρίς να έχεις κάνει κάτι, εγώ όταν βλέπω περιπολικό αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν θωράκιση τα θαυμάζω κατά κάποιο τρόπο :) 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Αποστολια

Προσαγωγη γιατί σου έχουν κανει όπως είπες?

----------


## DrugUser

> Δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι φίλε την δουλειά τους κάνουν η άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να σε συλλάβουν χωρίς να έχεις κάνει κάτι, εγώ όταν βλέπω περιπολικό αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν θωράκιση τα θαυμάζω κατά κάποιο τρόπο :) 
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Α έτσι το λένε τώρα; ΟΚ ήμουν φαγωμένος, ήμουν στην Αργυρούπολη, no problem. Απλά σκότωσα την ώρα μου. Αν όμως ήμουν σε καμία Ελευσίνα, και περίμενα το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο για Πειραιά (που φεύγει από Ελευσίνα στις 12), και λίγα λεπτά πριν έρθει σκάει μύτη το περιπολικό για να κάνει "τη δουλειά του"...εκεί τι γίνετε; Σε παρατάνε στην Ελευσίνα και περιμένεις το πρώτο δρομολόγιο για να φύγεις, επειδή η αστυνομία έκανε τη δουλειά της;; Είναι πράγματα αυτά; 




> Προσαγωγη γιατί σου έχουν κανει όπως είπες?


Γιατί η ταυτότητα ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση.......

----------


## Remedy

συγνωμη...
το ψευδωνυμο σου ειναι απολυτως ασχετο με τον φοβο που λες;
μηπως ειχες στο παρελθον μπλεξιματα με την αστυνομια, ή μηπως κανεις χρηση, χωρις προς το παρον να εχεις μπλεξιματα με την αστυνομια;

----------


## believeInYourself

Μήπως η φοβία σου συνδέεται με το γεγονός ότι κάνεις χρήση ναρκωτικών;

----------


## Nightshark

> Α έτσι το λένε τώρα; ΟΚ ήμουν φαγωμένος, ήμουν στην Αργυρούπολη, no problem. Απλά σκότωσα την ώρα μου. Αν όμως ήμουν σε καμία Ελευσίνα, και περίμενα το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο για Πειραιά (που φεύγει από Ελευσίνα στις 12), και λίγα λεπτά πριν έρθει σκάει μύτη το περιπολικό για να κάνει "τη δουλειά του"...εκεί τι γίνετε; Σε παρατάνε στην Ελευσίνα και περιμένεις το πρώτο δρομολόγιο για να φύγεις, επειδή η αστυνομία έκανε τη δουλειά της;; Είναι πράγματα αυτά; 
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί η ταυτότητα ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση.......


Φίλε μου δεν μπορώ να ξέρω γιατί σε σταμάτησαν η αν είχες πάρε δέσω με την αστυνομία...εμάς πχ που μας είχαν σταματήσει (ήμασταν με το αγροτικό) μας γράψανε για κάρτα καυσαερίων κ τέλος δεν έγινε κάτι τρομερό :)

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## DrugUser

Πάρε δώσε με την αστυνομία δεν έχω και ούτε γουστάρω φυσικά. Και ενεργός χρήστης δεν είμαι. Και δε σταμάτησαν μόνο εμένα, αλλά όλους που περιμέναμε στη στάση. Πιστεύω ότι ο λόγος ήταν, επειδή ένας από αυτούς ήταν μετανάστης και ήθελαν να τον τσεκάρουν, πήρε και όλους τους υπόλοιπους η μπάλα. Για να μην φανεί ότι τσεκάρουν μόνο αυτόν και δείξουν ρατσιστές, είπαν τυπικά να τσεκάρουν και εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Πιστεύω ότι αν δεν ήταν ο μετανάστης θα μας αγνοούσαν.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Κάποιον έψαχναν λοιπόν ή κάποιος τους φάνηκε ύποπτος.Κι εμένα έχει τύχει να με σταματήσουν με το αυτοκίνητο και να το ψάξουν όλο. 
Ε, εντάξει, πάντα οι έρευνες της αστυνομίας είναι κάτι ενοχλητικό. Όμως, αν σου συμβεί να σε ληστέψουν, να σε κακοποιήσουν, ή να ληστέψουν και να σκοτώσουν κάποιον δικό σου άνθρωπο, δεν θα ήθελες η αστυνομία να κάνει τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους και έρευνες για να βρει τον κακοποιό; 
Μπορεί να έχανες το λεωφορείο, αλλά προέχει η δημόσια ασφάλεια. Μην τα βλέπεις μόνο από την πλευρά της βολής σου.

----------


## DrugUser

Να το χάσω ενώ είμαι σε κεντρικό σημείο στα τέτοια μου. Υποθετικά μιλώντας, άμα ήμουν σε κάποιο απόμακρο σημείο όπως η Ελευσίνα που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, θα με ενοχλούσε πάρα πολύ πόσο μάλλον άμα ήταν το τελευταίο. 

Και όχι δε θέλω κανένα ανακάτεμα με την αστυνομία γενικώς. Έχω πέσει θύμα ληστείας και δεν έχω πει κουβέντα...θα με ταλαιπωρήσουν τσάμπα και δε θα πάρω τίποτα πίσω από αυτά που μου έκλεψαν, πιάσουν δεν τους πιάσουν.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμενα παλι οταν με σταματάνε ειναι η καλύτερη μου. Εχω πάντα υφακι και ειμαι ειρωνικη και το εχω ακουσει αοο πολλους μπάτσους... Τους τρίβω ειρωνεία στη μαπα και φευγω κυρια. Δυστυχώς έχουν να με σταματησουν πολύ καιρο. Γελαω με τα αμουστακα παιδαρελια της διας παρα πολυ...

----------


## DrugUser

> Εμενα παλι οταν με σταματάνε ειναι η καλύτερη μου. Εχω πάντα υφακι και ειμαι ειρωνικη και το εχω ακουσει αοο πολλους μπάτσους... Τους τρίβω ειρωνεία στη μαπα και φευγω κυρια. Δυστυχώς έχουν να με σταματησουν πολύ καιρο. Γελαω με τα αμουστακα παιδαρελια της διας παρα πολυ...


Καλά και γω είμαι λίγο απότομος και δεν είμαι "Μάλιστα κύριε αστυνόμε" όπως ένας άλλος που μάζεψαν. Είμαι απότομος για να τους δείξω ότι είμαι ενοχλημένος, και ότι το να κάνεις προσαγωγές έτσι γιατί σου κάπνισε είναι απλά ηλίθιο. Έτσι και αλλιώς τις περισσότερες φορές πιάνουν άκυρους επειδή τους γυάλισαν.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλά και γω είμαι λίγο απότομος και δεν είμαι "Μάλιστα κύριε αστυνόμε" όπως ένας άλλος που μάζεψαν. Είμαι απότομος για να τους δείξω ότι είμαι ενοχλημένος, και ότι το να κάνεις προσαγωγές έτσι γιατί σου κάπνισε είναι απλά ηλίθιο. Έτσι και αλλιώς τις περισσότερες φορές πιάνουν άκυρους επειδή τους γυάλισαν.


Και γιατί λοιπόν δεν το διασκεδάζεις; εγώ το βρισκω αστείο κάθε φορά

----------


## DrugUser

Είμαι άνθρωπος του προγράμματος, και κάτι τέτοια, κάνουν το πρόγραμμα μου σαλάτα. Συν η ξεφτίλα, το να σε σέρνουν στο τμήμα, γιατί έτσι. Και μην ακούσω είναι η δουλειά τους. 

Με χάλασε πάντως που απαίτησαν να βγάλω καινούργια ταυτότητα, γιατί η δικιά μου είναι τσακισμένη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είμαι άνθρωπος του προγράμματος, και κάτι τέτοια, κάνουν το πρόγραμμα μου σαλάτα. Συν η ξεφτίλα, το να σε σέρνουν στο τμήμα, γιατί έτσι. Και μην ακούσω είναι η δουλειά τους. 
> 
> Με χάλασε πάντως που απαίτησαν να βγάλω καινούργια ταυτότητα, γιατί η δικιά μου είναι τσακισμένη.


Καλα συνηθως δε σε σερνουν και στο τμημα. Εμενα 3 4 φορες που με σταμάτησαν εδειξα ταυτοτητα και έφυγα κυρια... Δε σε καθυστερει πανω απο 5 λεπτα

----------


## Remedy

> Καλά και γω είμαι λίγο απότομος και δεν είμαι "Μάλιστα κύριε αστυνόμε" όπως ένας άλλος που μάζεψαν. Είμαι απότομος για να τους δείξω ότι είμαι ενοχλημένος, και ότι το να κάνεις προσαγωγές έτσι γιατί σου κάπνισε είναι απλά ηλίθιο. Έτσι και αλλιώς τις περισσότερες φορές πιάνουν άκυρους επειδή τους γυάλισαν.


να εχεις ταυτοτητα πανω σου. γιατι να κανουν προσαγωγη αν εχεις ταυτοτητα; φυσικα, αν τους αρχισεις τις μανουρες θα σε μαζεψουν.

----------


## DrugUser

Έχω αλλά είναι σε κακή κατάσταση. ΟΚ, so what?

Κατά τα άλλα ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα το concept της προσαγωγής. Βλέπουμε κάποιον στο δρόμο, μας γυαλίζει, τον σταματάμε (ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία που να τον κατατάσσουν ύποπτο!!!)

Μπορεί κάποιος να ξέχασε την ταυτότητα από τη βιασύνη του, μπορεί να την έβαλε καταλάθος στο πληντύριο και να αχρηστεύτηκε, μπορεί, μπορεί, μπορεί....

Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά να σταματάμε τον κόσμο χωρίς αποδεικτικά στοιχεία. 

Και το ξανατονίζω, άμα ξαναπέσω θύμα ληστείας (που φυσικά το απεύχομαι), δε θα πω λέξη στην αστυνομία, όπως έκανα τις προάλλες. Να πάνε να κόψουν το λαιμό τους και να τους πιάσουν μόνοι τους. Άμα τους πιάσουν...

----------


## Xfactor

> Δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο όνομα για τη συγκεκριμένη φοβία, αλλά κάθε φορά που βλέπω περιπολικό ή αστυνομικό να περνά από μπροστά μου...τα κάνω πάνω μου, για να το πω απλά.
> 
> Δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα παράνομο, αλλά και πάλι φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να με σταματήσουν και να μου κάνουν ανάκριση ή ακόμα και προσαγωγή. Έχει συμβεί μερικές φορές να μου κάνουν προσαγωγή, και η τελευταία φορά ήταν χθες σε κεντρικότατο σημείο μάλιστα, στην Βουλιαγμένης κοντά στο σήμα της Ολυμπιακής, σε μια από τις στάσεις λεωφορείων που περνάει η νυχτερινή γραμμή 790. Περίμενα μαζί με μερικούς άλλους και ξαφνικά σκάει μύτη περιπολικό (αμάξι) και μας ζητάνε ταυτότητες.
> 
> Πριν μερικές μέρες στην Ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά, σκάνε μύτη 2 περιπολικά (μηχανάκια αυτή τη φορά) στις 4 το πρωί και σταματάνε ακριβώς την ώρα που περνούσα. Δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα, αλλά κόντεψα να μείνω από την τρομάρα μου.
> 
> Δεν ντύνομαι περίεργα (πουκάμισο φοράω πάντα), είμαι ξυρισμένος κόντρα, έχω κανονικό κούρεμα, δεν έχω ούτε τατουάζ, ούτε piercing, οπότε δεν δίνω δικαίωμα να με σταματήσουν λόγω εμφάνισης, και θα μπορούσα να περάσω για δικός τους από άποψη εμφάνισης. Επίσης δεν κουβαλάω backpack ή χαρτοφύλακα για να τους βάλω σε πειρασμό να με ψάξουν. Έχω μόνο τα απαραίτητα στις τσέπες μου. 
> 
> Περισσότερο φόβο μου δημιουργεί πάρα "ασφάλεια" η αστυνομία, όπως υποτίθεται λένε. Ειδικά μετά το χθεσινό θα με κάνουν να φοβάμαι να περιμένω σε στάση λεωφορείου, μην τυχόν και...


κανεις χρηση χασις?

----------


## Nightshark

> Έχω αλλά είναι σε κακή κατάσταση. ΟΚ, so what?
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα το concept της προσαγωγής. Βλέπουμε κάποιον στο δρόμο, μας γυαλίζει, τον σταματάμε (ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία που να τον κατατάσσουν ύποπτο!!!)
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να ξέχασε την ταυτότητα από τη βιασύνη του, μπορεί να την έβαλε καταλάθος στο πληντύριο και να αχρηστεύτηκε, μπορεί, μπορεί, μπορεί....
> 
> Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά να σταματάμε τον κόσμο χωρίς αποδεικτικά στοιχεία. 
> 
> Και το ξανατονίζω, άμα ξαναπέσω θύμα ληστείας (που φυσικά το απεύχομαι), δε θα πω λέξη στην αστυνομία, όπως έκανα τις προάλλες. Να πάνε να κόψουν το λαιμό τους και να τους πιάσουν μόνοι τους. Άμα τους πιάσουν...


Διακρίνω ένα μίσος προς την αστυνομία...

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> *Έχω αλλά είναι σε κακή κατάσταση*. ΟΚ, so what?
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα το concept της προσαγωγής. Βλέπουμε κάποιον στο δρόμο, μας γυαλίζει, τον σταματάμε (ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία που να τον κατατάσσουν ύποπτο!!!)
> 
> *Μπορεί κάποιος να ξέχασε την ταυτότητα από τη βιασύνη του, μπορεί να την έβαλε καταλάθος στο πληντύριο και να αχρηστεύτηκε, μπορεί, μπορεί, μπορεί....*
> 
> Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά να σταματάμε τον κόσμο χωρίς αποδεικτικά στοιχεία. 
> 
> Και το ξανατονίζω, άμα ξαναπέσω θύμα ληστείας (που φυσικά το απεύχομαι), δε θα πω λέξη στην αστυνομία, όπως έκανα τις προάλλες. Να πάνε να κόψουν το λαιμό τους και να τους πιάσουν μόνοι τους. Άμα τους πιάσουν...


ναι καλα... κι ειχε μια σκασιλα η αστυνομια να κυνηγαει αυτον που σε ληστεψε... μεγαλη χαρη θα τους κανεις σε πληροφορω αν δεν τους ειδοποιησεις.

αν καταστραφηκε η ταυτοτητα, το δηλωνεις στην αστυνομια και ζητας αντικατασταση!
ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να εχουμε ταυτοτητα μαζι. λογικο καποιος να την ξεχασει και εξισου λογικο, αν σε βρει χωρις ταυτοτητα ο αστυνομικος, να σε παει για εξακριβωση στοιχειων. ετσι λεει η νομοθεσια. πως θα γινει δλδ; αν δεν θελεις νομους, πηγαινε στο φεγγαρι..

καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αποφασισουμε τι θελουμε.
και δεν το λεω για σενα που δηλωνεις οτι και να σε ληστεψουν δεν θα πας στην αστυνομια. δικο σου θεμα αν θες να λυνεις τις διαφορες σου με τους κακοποιους μονος σου και δεν θελεις παρεμβασεις απο την αστυνομια. δεν εχεις δικαιωμα (νομικα) να το κανεις, αλλα ειναι λογικο το οτι το θελεις.
ΤΟΣΟΙ και τοσοι αλλοι ομως, απο την μια φωναζουν οταν η αστυνομια κανει παρεμβασεις και μολις τους ληστεψουν, φωναζουν "που ειναι η αστυνομια;". ε, πρεπει να αποφασισουμε καποια στιγμη αν την χρειαζομαστε η οχι..

----------


## DrugUser

Ναι υπάρχει μίσος. Γιατί; Γιατί πολύ απλά φοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι π.χ. να κατουρήσω σε μια γωνιά, γιατί μπορεί να περάσει περιπολικό και να θεωρήσει ύποπτη την κίνηση μου. Που όντως έχει γίνει, μόλις τελείωσα μου ζητάγανε ταυτότητα...φυσικά τους είπα την αλήθεια για το τι έκανα.

Φοβάμαι να περιμένω σε στάση λεωφορείου μόνος μου, γιατί μπορεί να περάσει περιπολικό και να με αρχίσει, όπως έτυχε τώρα πρόσφατα. Και στο παρελθόν είχε γίνει αυτό. 

Φοβάμαι να περάσω από πάρκο τη νύχτα (και μιλάμε απλά να το διασχίσω, όχι να την αράξω) γιατί πάλι μπορεί να νομίζουν ότι είμαι εκεί για κάποια βρωμοδουλειά.

Και όχι δεν είμαι βλάκας να τα βάλω με κακοποιούς και να με καθαρίσουν. Γενικά άμα πάνε να σε ληστέψουν, καλύτερα μην αντισταθείς. Με λήστεψαν, αποδέχομαι ότι ήταν μια άτυχη στιγμή, και πάω παρακάτω. Ούτε αστυνομίες ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αρχικά να πας να αλλάξεις ταυτοτητα. Υποτίθεται οτι οι ταυτότητες πρεπει να ειναι σε καλή κατάσταση διαφορετικά θα εχεις πρόβλημα αν πας να ταξιδέψεις με αεροπλάνο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Remedy

βρε γιουζερ (τι ονομα κι αυτο για καποιον που δεν παιρνει ναρκωτικα..)
και να σε μαζεψουν, αν δεν εισαι παρανομος, δεν μπορουν να σου κανουν τπτ.
αν εισαι παρανομος, τοτε ειναι ενας πολυ λογικος φοβος αυτο που εχεις, δεν ειναι φοβια.
αν εχεις λογους να τους φοβασαι γιατι εχεις καποιο παρελθον πχ, πρεπει να δειχνεις ΑΜΕΜΠΤΟΣ. ουτε να εχεις σχισμενη ταυτοτητα ουτε να κατουρας στις γωνιες. σπιτι δεν εχεις να κατουρησεις;

----------


## DrugUser

Κράτα τα 10-12 ώρες άμα μπορείς τότε. Τόσες ώρες είμαι στο δρόμο πάνω κάτω. Μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα 5-6 κατουρήματα τα θες, δε τα θες; Αναλόγως και το πόσα υγρά έχεις καταναλώσει βέβαια. Και επειδή δε μπορώ να τρέχω να βρίσκω κάποιο μαγαζί ανοικτό μέσα στη νύχτα για να αδειάσω , το κάνω έξω. Αν αυτό είναι παράνομο τότε κάτσε να σου σπάσει η φούσκα. 

Και ναι κουβαλάω μαντηλάκια πάντα μαζί μου, δεν είμαι κανένας λέτσος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν εισουν μικρος θα ειχες δει καπιο εργο με τον θεοχαρη και θα τρομαξες το ειχα παθει και εγω αλλα οταν το κατανοησα το ξεπερασα

γι να ειναι σε καλη κατασταση η ταυτοτητα θα πρεπει να κανουν μερικες αλαγες πχ αυτη η πλαστικοποιηση ετσι οπως ειναι κομενη τσιμα τσιμα με το χαρτι ειναι αναμενομενο να ξεκολησει μονη της καπια στιγμη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ενταξει να τον βγάζεις και να τον αρμεγεις οπου να ναι δεν ειναι κ πολυ νορμαλ. Εφοσον περνάς τοσο χρονο έξω φαντάζομαι οτι θα τρως κιολας οππτε υποθέτω οτι μπορείς να κατουρησεις εκει. Λύσεις υπαρχουν παντα για ολα. Εγω εχω κατουρησει μέχρι και σε βενζινάδικο.. Δε μου αρνήθηκαν οι άνθρωποι. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Γενικά, δεν είναι σωστό να κατουράς στους δρόμους και στα πεζοδρόμια και να σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι άνθρωποι και τα μικρά παιδιά. Χώρια οτι μετά βρωμάνε οι δρόμοι κατρουλίλα.
Όπου κι αν πας τουαλέτες υπάρχουν.

----------


## DrugUser

Ναι στις 2 τη νύχτα στους άδειους δρόμους του Αγίου Δημητρίου, της Νέας Σμύρνης, κτλ είναι τίγκα στις τουαλέτες. Φυσικά στο Σύνταγμα θα βρεις (ειδικά τα McDonald's τα έχω "τιμήσει" ουκ ολίγες φορές)...όσο για το αν με δουν, δεν υπάρχει ψυχή συνήθως, οπότε...

Φυσικά και τρώω, αλλά το παίρνω στο χέρι. Πιο βολικό. 

Άμα είναι έτσι ρε παιδιά, τότε οποίος είναι ώρες στο δρόμο (όπως οι ταξιτζήδες π.χ.) να τα κάνουν πάνω τους, γιατί δεν είναι και πολύ νορμάλ να κατουράς έξω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι στις 2 τη νύχτα στους άδειους δρόμους του Αγίου Δημητρίου, της Νέας Σμύρνης, κτλ είναι τίγκα στις τουαλέτες. Φυσικά στο Σύνταγμα θα βρεις (ειδικά τα McDonald's τα έχω "τιμήσει" ουκ ολίγες φορές)...όσο για το αν με δουν, δεν υπάρχει ψυχή συνήθως, οπότε...
> 
> Φυσικά και τρώω, αλλά το παίρνω στο χέρι. Πιο βολικό. 
> 
> Άμα είναι έτσι ρε παιδιά, τότε οποίος είναι ώρες στο δρόμο (όπως οι ταξιτζήδες π.χ.) να τα κάνουν πάνω τους, γιατί δεν είναι και πολύ νορμάλ να κατουράς έξω.


Δε θελω να στο χαλασω αλλα συνήθως οι ταξιτζηδες κατουρανε μεσα σε μπουκάλια. Οπως γίνεται και στα περιπτερα. Δε πάνε να την αρμεξουν οπου να ναι. Εγω ειμαι κοπελα και δε μπορω να θυμηθώ κάποια στιγμή να κατουραω εξω. Και εχει τύχει βα ειμαι παραπάνω απο 12 ωρες στον δρομο στα ταξιδια που κανω εκτος ελλαδας. Δεν είναι δικαιολογία οι ωρες για μενα. Εδω εισαι φαουλ.

----------


## DrugUser

Εγώ πάντως έχω πιάσει στα πράσα μερικούς ταξιτζήδες. Και είναι και στον άνθρωπο το πόσο συχνά θα κατουρήσει. Μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει τσίσα ανά 1 ώρα, άλλος ανά 2, άλλος κάθε 4. Εγώ είμαι στους συχνούς, ειδικά άμα έχω πιει μπύρες που πραγματικά σε ξεζουμίζουν.

Νορμάλ ξενορμάλ εγώ δεν δίνω δεκάρα....δε θα τα κάνω πάνω μου, ούτε θα τρέχω σαν τον τρελό να βρω κάποιο ανοιχτό μαγαζί για να αδειάσω. Φυσικά δεν την βγάζω στη μέση του δρόμου, αλλά πάω σε μια γωνία διακριτικά και κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Που είναι το κακό;;;; Έλεος δηλαδή. 

Και έπειτα άλλο είναι το θέμα μας, όχι το κατούρημα. Αυτό είναι άλλο καπέλο Όταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι σου έχουν δημιουργήσει φοβίες και σε σταματάνε για εξακριβώσεις και μ@λ@κιες, σε χώνουν σε μια κλούβα γιατί τους γυάλισες (είχε συμβεί στο Μενίδι παρόμοιο περιστατικό και όχι πολύ αργά αλλά 7 το βράδυ (ήταν χειμώνας και ήταν βράδυ τότε) και μας μάζεψαν από κεντρικότατο δρόμο, την οδό Δημοκρατίας. Και μάλιστα άκουγα τον ηλίθιο από μπροστά να λέει "μαζέψαμε 9 αλλοδαπούς". Ότι να ναι.), όταν σε κάνουν ρόμπα μπροστά σε κόσμο (μια μπατσίνα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μπροστά σε κόσμο μου φώναζε "Να πάω πίσω γιατί θα με πατήσουν" λες και είμαι καθυστερημένος. Φυσικά της έβαλα τις φωνές γιατί με έκανε ρόμπα μπροστά σε κόσμο).

Και όχι δεν φοβήθηκα τον Θεοχάρη. Ο Θεοχάρης έβγαζε περισσότερο γέλιο γιατί ήταν καρικατούρα. Μικρός φοβόμουν τον Ευλογητό πάντως γιατί η μάσκα του ήταν πολύ creepy. Ο οποίος παρεπιμπτόντως όπως αποκαλύφθηκε στο τέλος της υπόθεσης ήταν μπάτσος.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Όπως και να έχει πάντα θα υπάρχουν χώροι να κάνεις την αναγκη σου. Αν βγάλεις και νέα ταυτοτητα δε θα έχεις λογο να φοβασαι κατι

----------


## DrugUser

Χα! Και στο Μενίδι όταν μας μάζεψαν που η ταυτότητα ήταν σε κάπως καλύτερη κατάσταση, πάλι τα ίδια έγιναν. Και επίσης υπάρχουν και μερικά σημεία που είναι φόβος και τρόμος να περάσεις γιατί την στήνουν εκεί και άμα περάσεις μόνος σου "περίεργες" ώρες θα σε σταματήσουν. Παράδειγμα στη Μουσών και Κηφισίας στην είσοδο του Ψυχικού, και στην Αγίας Γλυκερίας στα σύνορα Δήμου Γαλατσίου με Δήμο Αθηναίων πάντα θα δεις να την έχουν στημένη ένα μάτσο μπάτσοι. 

Υπάρχουν και αυτοί στο Σύνταγμα αλλά δεν θα σε πειράξουν γιατί είναι σημείο που διέρχεται πολύς κόσμος. Το πρόβλημα είναι σε πιο αποκεντρωμένα σημεία. 

Και άμα δεν είσαι της περιοχής θα σε ρωτήσουν τι κάνεις εδώ ως πρώτη ερώτηση . Λες και απαγορεύεται κάποιος να βγει εκτός της περιοχής του. Άμα σε πιάσουν να κουβαλάς μαρκαδόρο που γράφει σε τοίχους πάλι θα σε μαζέψουν ακόμα και με καλή ταυτότητα. Με λίγα λόγια θέλουν να πας με τα νερά τους, και να τους πεις και ευχαριστώ από πάνω που σε μάζεψαν και χάλασαν το πρόγραμμα σου.

Μόνο κακές εμπειρίες έχω να θυμάμαι από το σινάφι τους. Μια φορά όταν είχα πέσει θύμα ληστείας μικρός και έτρεξα να το δηλώσω με είχαν ταλαιπωρήσει τσάμπα και μετά από μήνες με κάλεσαν να πάω για αναγνώριση. Φυσικά ο δράστης δεν ήταν αυτός. Από τότε έχω πει ότι άμα ξαναπέσω θύμα ληστείας ούτε λέξη δε θα πω στους μπάτσους, όπως έκανα και πρόσφατα. 

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μου δημιουργήσουν φοβίες, σε φάση που όταν βλέπω ταξί να το περνάω για περιπολικό (μετά διαπιστώνω ότι είναι όντως ταξί), όταν βλέπω μοτοσυκλετιστές με λευκά κράνη να τους περνάω για μπάτσους, όταν βλέπω λευκό τζιπ να νομίζω ότι είναι περιπολικό και άλλα τέτοια.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Από τη στιγμή που δε κάνεις κατι παρανομο γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο; οκ ουτε εγω τους συμπαθω αλλα δε με χαλαει τους δω δε τους δω

----------


## Remedy

> Κράτα τα 10-12 ώρες άμα μπορείς τότε. Τόσες ώρες είμαι στο δρόμο πάνω κάτω. Μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα 5-6 κατουρήματα τα θες, δε τα θες; Αναλόγως και το πόσα υγρά έχεις καταναλώσει βέβαια. Και επειδή δε μπορώ να τρέχω να βρίσκω κάποιο μαγαζί ανοικτό μέσα στη νύχτα για να αδειάσω , το κάνω έξω. Αν αυτό είναι παράνομο τότε κάτσε να σου σπάσει η φούσκα. 
> 
> Και ναι κουβαλάω μαντηλάκια πάντα μαζί μου, δεν είμαι κανένας λέτσος.


τα μαντηλακια τα παιρνεις για σενα. τον δρομο που βρωμοκοπαει, τον καθαριζεις;;;
να πας εκει που αγοραζεις να πιεις και να φας. κι αν δεν αγοραζεις απ εξω, να πας σπιτι σου και να ξαναβγεις.
κι αν δεν σε βολευουν ολα αυτα, καλα κανουν και σε μαζευουν.
ακου απαιτηση , να κατουραει στον δρομο!!

κι εγω περναω απ τον δρομο και δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να βλεπω καποιον να κατουραει, η να βρωμομοκοπαει ο δρομος.
εχεις δει καμια γυναικα να κατουραει στους δρομους; νομιζεις οτι οι γυναικες εχουν μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα κυστης;;; οχι, δεν εχουν. απλα φροντιζουν να βρουν τουαλετα.
ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ.

οσον με αφορα, μακαρι να μαζευαν ολους οσους κατουρανε στους δρομους και να του εκοβαν τεραστιες κλησεις να τους τσουξει και θα σου ελεγα μετα για ποτε θα εβρισκαν τουαλετες.
ακου απαιτηση...

----------


## Remedy

ρε συ *χρηστηναρκωτικων*, πλακα μας κανεις; 
αν δεν κανουν ελεγχους στο μενιδι που γινεται πολεμος καθε μερα για τα ναρκωτικα και πυροβολουν στους δρομους, που θα κανουν ελεγχους; στην μεγαλη βρετανια;
ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ. να κανουν και πιο πολλους! μπορουνε;
αν δεν εισαι της περιοχης και δεν το ξερεις, ειναι περιοχη διακινησης εκει και γι αυτο ψαχνουν.
αν δεν εισαι της περιοχης, τι θες εκει; παρακολουθεις τα κυνηγητα;

κι αν ειναι δικαιωμα σου να εισαι οπου θελεις, (που σαφως και ειναι δικαιωμα σου), τοτε να καθεσαι να σε ελεγχουν μαζι με τους υπολοιπους. κι αυτοι εχουν το δικαιωμα να κανουν ελεγχους.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Χα! Και στο Μενίδι όταν μας μάζεψαν που η ταυτότητα ήταν σε κάπως καλύτερη κατάσταση, πάλι τα ίδια έγιναν. Και επίσης υπάρχουν και μερικά σημεία που είναι φόβος και τρόμος να περάσεις γιατί την στήνουν εκεί και άμα περάσεις μόνος σου "περίεργες" ώρες θα σε σταματήσουν. Παράδειγμα στη Μουσών και Κηφισίας στην είσοδο του Ψυχικού, και στην Αγίας Γλυκερίας στα σύνορα Δήμου Γαλατσίου με Δήμο Αθηναίων πάντα θα δεις να την έχουν στημένη ένα μάτσο μπάτσοι. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν και αυτοί στο Σύνταγμα αλλά δεν θα σε πειράξουν γιατί είναι σημείο που διέρχεται πολύς κόσμος. Το πρόβλημα είναι σε πιο αποκεντρωμένα σημεία. 
> 
> Και άμα δεν είσαι της περιοχής θα σε ρωτήσουν τι κάνεις εδώ ως πρώτη ερώτηση . Λες και απαγορεύεται κάποιος να βγει εκτός της περιοχής του. Άμα σε πιάσουν να κουβαλάς μαρκαδόρο που γράφει σε τοίχους πάλι θα σε μαζέψουν ακόμα και με καλή ταυτότητα. Με λίγα λόγια θέλουν να πας με τα νερά τους, και να τους πεις και ευχαριστώ από πάνω που σε μάζεψαν και χάλασαν το πρόγραμμα σου.
> 
> Μόνο κακές εμπειρίες έχω να θυμάμαι από το σινάφι τους. Μια φορά όταν είχα πέσει θύμα ληστείας μικρός και έτρεξα να το δηλώσω με είχαν ταλαιπωρήσει τσάμπα και μετά από μήνες με κάλεσαν να πάω για αναγνώριση. Φυσικά ο δράστης δεν ήταν αυτός. Από τότε έχω πει ότι άμα ξαναπέσω θύμα ληστείας ούτε λέξη δε θα πω στους μπάτσους, όπως έκανα και πρόσφατα. 
> 
> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μου δημιουργήσουν φοβίες, σε φάση που όταν βλέπω ταξί να το περνάω για περιπολικό (μετά διαπιστώνω ότι είναι όντως ταξί), όταν βλέπω μοτοσυκλετιστές με λευκά κράνη να τους περνάω για μπάτσους, όταν βλέπω λευκό τζιπ να νομίζω ότι είναι περιπολικό και άλλα τέτοια.


Α. δηλαδή γράφεις και λερώνεις και τους τοίχους με μαρκαδόρο, εκτός οτι κατουράς στους δρόμους!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ρε συ *χρηστηναρκωτικων*, πλακα μας κανεις; 
> αν δεν κανουν ελεγχους στο μενιδι που γινεται πολεμος καθε μερα για τα ναρκωτικα και πυροβολουν στους δρομους, που θα κανουν ελεγχους; στην μεγαλη βρετανια;
> ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ. να κανουν και πιο πολλους! μπορουνε;
> αν δεν εισαι της περιοχης και δεν το ξερεις, ειναι περιοχη διακινησης εκει και γι αυτο ψαχνουν.
> αν δεν εισαι της περιοχης, τι θες εκει; παρακολουθεις τα κυνηγητα;
> 
> κι αν ειναι δικαιωμα σου να εισαι οπου θελεις, (που σαφως και ειναι δικαιωμα σου), τοτε να καθεσαι να σε ελεγχουν μαζι με τους υπολοιπους. κι αυτοι εχουν το δικαιωμα να κανουν ελεγχους.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Ειδικά για το μενιδι που είναι εμπόλεμη ζωνη

----------


## DrugUser

Μάλλον δεν έχετε καμία επαφή με τον Δήμο Αχαρνών έτσι; Έχει κάποιες κωλογειτονιές, όπως στον Πλάτωνα και στα στενά πέριξ της οδού Μόρνου, αλλά ο υπόλοιπος Δήμος είναι νορμάλ περιοχή. Άμα εξαιρέσεις τα καγκούρια (που υπάρχουν και στην Πετρούπολη και στο Περιστέρι παρόμοια περιστατικά) ο Δήμος θυμίζει αρκετά Κηφισιά λόγω μεγάλου όγκου πρασίνου. Άμα τώρα πιστεύετε τις μπούρδες που λένε τα ΜΜΜ ότι στο Μενίδι "βρέχει σφαίρες" τότε δικό σας πρόβλημα.


Και όσο για τον τύπο που λέει να γυρίσω σπίτι και να ξαναβγώ, μάλλον δεν έχεις καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Όταν είσαι 20 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το σπίτι θα γυρίσεις για να κατουρήσεις; Πάμε καλά; Και τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι ο κόσμος βγαίνει μόνο στην περιοχή του; Εγώ μέσα στην ίδια ημέρα μπορώ να βρεθώ και στο Χαϊδάρι και στο Παλαιό Φάληρο και στην Παιανία, σημεία άσχετα μεταξύ τους. Ποιος με εμποδίζει να το κάνω αυτό; Σαν μπάτσοι συμπεριφέρεστε να το κοιτάξετε αυτό. Αυτοί ρωτάνε τι γυρεύεις εδώ άμα δεν είσαι της περιοχής. 

Και να σας πω και κάτι; Να τις βράσω τις πολιτισμένες χώρες άμα είναι να μου σπάσει η φούσκα.

PS: Μάλλον είστε κανονικοί άνθρωποι (και το λέω σαν βρισιά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα από την κανονικότητα) που καταπιέζετε τους εαυτούς σας κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά για να ακολουθείσετε τους κοινωνικούς κανόνες. Όπως το κατούρημα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους καλή ώρα. Δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου με το να κρατιέσαι. Το να τρως στα ΜΜΜ δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου άμα πείνας και μένεις νηστικός για να μη λερώσεις το χώρο. Το να ζητάς νερό τσάμπα από καφετέρια ενώ δεν κάθεσαι σε κάποιο τραπέζι επίσης δεν είναι, αλλά γιατί να δώσεις 50 λεπτά στο περίπτερο ενώ το βρίσκεις τσάμπα; Γιατί στα ΜΜΜ να παραχωρείς τη θέση σου στους ηλικιωμένους εφ'όσον πρόλαβες και το δικαιούσαι; Και τόσα άλλα....

Και όπως λέμε εμείς οι Αγγλομαθείς... Rules are made to be broken. Society Rules στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μάλλον δεν έχετε καμία επαφή με τον Δήμο Αχαρνών έτσι; Έχει κάποιες κωλογειτονιές, όπως στον Πλάτωνα και στα στενά πέριξ της οδού Μόρνου, αλλά ο υπόλοιπος Δήμος είναι νορμάλ περιοχή. Άμα εξαιρέσεις τα καγκούρια (που υπάρχουν και στην Πετρούπολη και στο Περιστέρι παρόμοια περιστατικά) ο Δήμος θυμίζει αρκετά Κηφισιά λόγω μεγάλου όγκου πρασίνου. Άμα τώρα πιστεύετε τις μπούρδες που λένε τα ΜΜΜ ότι στο Μενίδι "βρέχει σφαίρες" τότε δικό σας πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Και όσο για τον τύπο που λέει να γυρίσω σπίτι και να ξαναβγώ, μάλλον δεν έχεις καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Όταν είσαι 20 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το σπίτι θα γυρίσεις για να κατουρήσεις; Πάμε καλά; Και τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι ο κόσμος βγαίνει μόνο στην περιοχή του; Εγώ μέσα στην ίδια ημέρα μπορώ να βρεθώ και στο Χαϊδάρι και στο Παλαιό Φάληρο και στην Παιανία, σημεία άσχετα μεταξύ τους. Ποιος με εμποδίζει να το κάνω αυτό; Σαν μπάτσοι συμπεριφέρεστε να το κοιτάξετε αυτό. Αυτοί ρωτάνε τι γυρεύεις εδώ άμα δεν είσαι της περιοχής. 
> 
> Και να σας πω και κάτι; Να τις βράσω τις πολιτισμένες χώρες άμα είναι να μου σπάσει η φούσκα.
> 
> PS: Μάλλον είστε κανονικοί άνθρωποι (και το λέω σαν βρισιά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα από την κανονικότητα) που καταπιέζετε τους εαυτούς σας κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά για να ακολουθείσετε τους κοινωνικούς κανόνες. Όπως το κατούρημα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους καλή ώρα. Δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου με το να κρατιέσαι. Το να τρως στα ΜΜΜ δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου άμα πείνας και μένεις νηστικός για να μη λερώσεις το χώρο. Το να ζητάς νερό τσάμπα από καφετέρια ενώ δεν κάθεσαι σε κάποιο τραπέζι επίσης δεν είναι, αλλά γιατί να δώσεις 50 λεπτά στο περίπτερο ενώ το βρίσκεις τσάμπα; Γιατί στα ΜΜΜ να παραχωρείς τη θέση σου στους ηλικιωμένους εφ'όσον πρόλαβες και το δικαιούσαι; Και τόσα άλλα....
> 
> Και όπως λέμε εμείς οι Αγγλομαθείς... Rules are made to be broken. Society Rules στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Εγραψες ολόκληρη εκθεση για να μας πεισεις οτι ειναι νορμαλ να κατουρας εξω λες κ εισαι σκύλος. Ε τι να κάνουμε δε το βλέπουμε ολοι ετσι. Δε λεω ειναι μια φυσικη αναγκη αλλα πάντα υπαρχουν λύσεις.δεν εισαι ο μόνος που εισαι ολη μερα στον δρομο. Λες και όλοι οσοι σου γράψαμε δεν εχουμε ζωή ζούμε κλεισμένοι σε υπόγεια τρωγοντας πατατακια και γραφοντας εδώ. Μάντεψε. Και εμείς βγαίνουμε, και εμείς μπορούμε ολη μερα να είμαστε στο ποδι. Ξαναμαντεψε δε σημαδευουμε τη περιοχή μας οποτε μας έρθει. Αυτά, φιλικα πάντα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Μάλλον δεν έχετε καμία επαφή με τον Δήμο Αχαρνών έτσι; Έχει κάποιες κωλογειτονιές, όπως στον Πλάτωνα και στα στενά πέριξ της οδού Μόρνου, αλλά ο υπόλοιπος Δήμος είναι νορμάλ περιοχή. Άμα εξαιρέσεις τα καγκούρια (που υπάρχουν και στην Πετρούπολη και στο Περιστέρι παρόμοια περιστατικά) ο Δήμος θυμίζει αρκετά Κηφισιά λόγω μεγάλου όγκου πρασίνου. Άμα τώρα πιστεύετε τις μπούρδες που λένε τα ΜΜΜ ότι στο Μενίδι "βρέχει σφαίρες" τότε δικό σας πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Και όσο για τον τύπο που λέει να γυρίσω σπίτι και να ξαναβγώ, μάλλον δεν έχεις καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Όταν είσαι 20 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το σπίτι θα γυρίσεις για να κατουρήσεις; Πάμε καλά; Και τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι ο κόσμος βγαίνει μόνο στην περιοχή του; Εγώ μέσα στην ίδια ημέρα μπορώ να βρεθώ και στο Χαϊδάρι και στο Παλαιό Φάληρο και στην Παιανία, σημεία άσχετα μεταξύ τους. Ποιος με εμποδίζει να το κάνω αυτό; Σαν μπάτσοι συμπεριφέρεστε να το κοιτάξετε αυτό. Αυτοί ρωτάνε τι γυρεύεις εδώ άμα δεν είσαι της περιοχής. 
> 
> Και να σας πω και κάτι; Να τις βράσω τις πολιτισμένες χώρες άμα είναι να μου σπάσει η φούσκα.
> 
> PS: Μάλλον είστε κανονικοί άνθρωποι (και το λέω σαν βρισιά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα από την κανονικότητα) που καταπιέζετε τους εαυτούς σας κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά για να ακολουθείσετε τους κοινωνικούς κανόνες. Όπως το κατούρημα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους καλή ώρα. Δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου με το να κρατιέσαι. Το να τρως στα ΜΜΜ δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου άμα πείνας και μένεις νηστικός για να μη λερώσεις το χώρο. Το να ζητάς νερό τσάμπα από καφετέρια ενώ δεν κάθεσαι σε κάποιο τραπέζι επίσης δεν είναι, αλλά γιατί να δώσεις 50 λεπτά στο περίπτερο ενώ το βρίσκεις τσάμπα; Γιατί στα ΜΜΜ να παραχωρείς τη θέση σου στους ηλικιωμένους εφ'όσον πρόλαβες και το δικαιούσαι; Και τόσα άλλα....
> 
> Και όπως λέμε εμείς οι Αγγλομαθείς... Rules are made to be broken. Society Rules στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Υπακούς σε κάποιους νόμους για να έχεις την στοιχειώδη κοινωνικότητα ενός ανθρώπου πολιτισμένου, που σημαίνει οτι δεν κάνεις πράγματα που ευχαριστούν ή διευκολύνουν εσένα, ενοχλώντας όμως τους άλλους. 
Όταν κατουράς στους δρόμους ενοχλείς με την βρώμα σου, όταν λερώνεις τους τοίχους με συνθήματα βανδαλίζεις και ασχημαίνεις δημόσιους χώρους που είναι για όλους, όταν τρως σε ΜΜΜ λερώνεις εκεί που θα πάει να κάτσει ο άλλος, όταν κάθεσαι στην θέση για ηλικιωμένους είναι γαϊδουριά και αντοκοινωνικότητα.
Όταν βρεθείς εσύ ανήμπορος, θέλω να δω πώς θα θέλεις να σου φερθούν μπαίνοντας σε ένα λεωφορείο. Ένας ηλικιωμένος άνθρωπος μπορεί με ένα φρενάρισμα του λεωφορείου να πέσει και με ένα κάταγμα να μείνει κατάκοιτος.
Δεν έχεις δίκιο καθόλου !!!

----------


## Macgyver

Κι εγω την φοβαμαι την αστυνομια , κυριως για τροχαιες παραβασεις.......................εχω πολλες παραβασεις κανει .......και ειναι κατι σκατομπατσοι , οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν καλοι βεβαια , αλλα την φοβια την εχω .....σε νοσηρο βαθμο ......

----------


## Remedy

> Κι εγω την φοβαμαι την αστυνομια , κυριως για τροχαιες παραβασεις.......................εχω πολλες παραβασεις κανει .......και ειναι κατι σκατομπατσοι , οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν καλοι βεβαια , αλλα την φοβια την εχω .....σε νοσηρο βαθμο ......


αυτο δεν ειναι φοβια βρε μαγκ. ειναι φοβος. ειναι λογικος φοβος. εφοσον ειχες προβληματα, λογικο ειναι να φοβασαι.
προσωπικα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι και ο χρηστηςναρκωτικων, φοβο εχει κι οχι φοβια, επειδη εχει η ΕΙΧΕ μπλεξιματα με την αστυνομια.

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> 
> PS: Μάλλον είστε κανονικοί άνθρωποι (και το λέω σαν βρισιά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα από την κανονικότητα) που καταπιέζετε τους εαυτούς σας κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά για να ακολουθείσετε τους κοινωνικούς κανόνες. *Όπως το κατούρημα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους καλή ώρα. Δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου με το να κρατιέσαι. Το να τρως στα ΜΜΜ δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό, αλλά καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου άμα πείνας και μένεις νηστικός για να μη λερώσεις το χώρο.* Το να ζητάς νερό τσάμπα από καφετέρια ενώ δεν κάθεσαι σε κάποιο τραπέζι επίσης δεν είναι, αλλά γιατί να δώσεις 50 λεπτά στο περίπτερο ενώ το βρίσκεις τσάμπα; Γιατί στα ΜΜΜ να παραχωρείς τη θέση σου στους ηλικιωμένους εφ'όσον πρόλαβες και το δικαιούσαι; Και τόσα άλλα....
> 
> Και όπως λέμε εμείς οι Αγγλομαθείς... Rules are made to be broken. Society Rules στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


*προφανως εσυ δεν θελεις να καταπιεζεις τον εαυτο σου σε τπτ, χωρις να σε νιαζει το οτι με τις ενεργειες σου καταπιεζεις τους γυρω σου*, και υποβιβαζουν το επιπεδο της ζωης τους, επειδη εισαι ατομακι και εαυτουλης.
μην πας σε τουαλετα και κουραστεις να την ψαχνεις και βρωμησε τον τοπο με τις βρωμερες εκκρισεις σου να τις μυριζει ο επομενος που θα περασει, η παρουσιαζε το θεαμα ενος λετσου που την βγαζει μεσα στους δρομους σαν τελειωμενος..
μην αργησεις να φας 5 λεπτα οταν κατεβεις απο το λεωφορειο, ασε τους υπολοιπους να κινουνται μεσα στις βρωμιες που δημιουργεις με την συμπεριφορα σου. σκασιλα σου.
βρωμησε τον τοιχο του επαγγελματια που θελει το μαγαζι του καθαρο, σκασιλα σου.
υποθετω οτι η αδιαφορια σου για τους υπολοιπους και το βολεμα του εαυτου σου σου προκαλουν τα προβληματα σου, οχι μονο με τους μπατσους αλλα και γενικοτερα. προσπαθησε να τα λυσεις, γιατι στον εαυτο σου θα κανεις κακο. η κοινωνια, θα επιβιωσει και χωρις εσενα.
*αν σε ενδιαφερει μονο ο εαυτος σου μεσα στην κοινωνια που ζεις, και η κοινωνια με το δικιο της θα σε πεταξει στο περιθωριο, για να προστατευθει, εφοσον εσυ δεν νιαζεσαι.
παρε - δωσε ειναι η κοινωνικη συμβιωση οπως και ολες οι συμπεριφορες στην ζωη*,..

----------


## Macgyver

> αυτο δεν ειναι φοβια βρε μαγκ. ειναι φοβος. ειναι λογικος φοβος. εφοσον ειχες προβληματα, λογικο ειναι να φοβασαι.
> .


Φοβια , φοβος , αμα εχεις παει 3 δικαστηρια , φοβασαι ......

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Φοβια , φοβος , αμα εχεις παει 3 δικαστηρια , φοβασαι ......


Και γιατί να τρέχεις; Δεν φοβάσαι μήπως σκοτωθείς ή σκοτώσεις κάποιον, τον αστυνομικό φοβάσαι;
Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις την λογική πάνω από τα γούστα σου;

----------


## DrugUser

Υποθετικά...είναι 12 η ώρα και περιμένεις το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο ενώ είσαι σε μια απομακρυσμένη περιοχή καμία ώρα μακριά από τον πολιτισμό. Είναι 11:45 σε έχει κόψει λόρδα και υπάρχει μια καντίνα με χοτ ντογκ εκεί.

Θα κάτσεις νηστικός μια ώρα για να μη λερώσεις; Θα καταβροχθίσεις το χοτ ντογκ σε 10' με κίνδυνο να πνιγείς; Ή θα το φας κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής σαν άνθρωπος; Ή μήπως θα το φας στην καντίνα και θα περιμένεις το πρώτο πρωινό δρομολόγιο να φύγεις;

Και πίστεψε με, από τους 100 οδηγούς μόνο οι 4-5 είναι οι κομπλεξικοί που θα μιλήσουν άμα έχεις φαγητό. Οι υπόλοιποι απλά θέλουν να κάνουν την δουλειά τους χωρίς φασαρίες. Μιλάω εκ πείρας.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι καλα οι περισσοτεροι το εχουν κανει σε καποιο δασακι με δεντρα γυρω στις 3 η ωρα τα ξημερωματα αμα εχουν πιει και καμποσες μπυρες και το μενιδι ειναι και ερημια 
εγω εχω αλλα δε ξερω αν το εχει προσεξει κανεις οτι ειναι διπλα απ τη κηφισια το μενιδι

----------


## DrugUser

Βάλε και κανένα σημείο στίξης, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα Χριστό από αυτά που γράφεις.

Αν εννοείς ότι ο Δήμος Αχαρνών συνορεύει με το Δήμο Κηφισιάς, ναι είναι αλήθεια. Συνορεύει μέσω της οδού Κύμης, και υπάρχει και γραμμή που συνδέει τους δύο δήμους (η 721)

Κατά τα άλλα δεν είναι και τόσο ερημιά σε σχέση με Ψυχικό - Φιλοθέη που εκεί ακόμα και την ημέρα είναι ερημιά.

----------


## Macgyver

> Και γιατί να τρέχεις; Δεν φοβάσαι μήπως σκοτωθείς ή σκοτώσεις κάποιον, τον αστυνομικό φοβάσαι;
> Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις την λογική πάνω από τα γούστα σου;


Ποτε δεν αναπτυσσω ταχυτητα μεσα στην πολη ( που αλλωστε κυκλοφορω με σκουτερ ) , επικινδυνο , ομως εκτος πολης ομως τρεχω , εχοντας πειρα 40 ετων στις μοτοσυκλεττες ( εχω 3 bmw ) .....και ποτε δεν εχω κινδυνεψει εκτος πολης ...... το ιδιο κανω με ταυτοκινητο ........αναλογων προδιογραφων για ταχυτητα ...........παντα ομως στην πολη κινουμαι αργα ..........

----------


## Remedy

> Ποτε δεν αναπτυσσω ταχυτητα μεσα στην πολη ( που αλλωστε κυκλοφορω με σκουτερ ) , επικινδυνο , ομως εκτος πολης ομως τρεχω , εχοντας πειρα 40 ετων στις μοτοσυκλεττες ( εχω 3 bmw ) .....και ποτε δεν εχω κινδυνεψει εκτος πολης ...... το ιδιο κανω με ταυτοκινητο ........αναλογων προδιογραφων για ταχυτητα ...........παντα ομως στην πολη κινουμαι αργα ..........


βρε μαγκ....
εχεις καταληξει επανειλλημενα στο νοσοκομειο ετοιμοθανατος.
ΚΑΤΙ δεν κανεις καλα στην οδγηγηση, δεν μπορει ολα να τα κανεις καλα και να κοντευεις να σκοτωθεις 2 φορες !!(η τρεις; δεν θυμαμαι).
αν αυτο το κατι το εχει δει αστυνομικος, μακαρι να σε προφυλαξει εκεινος απο τον εαυτο σου, μπας και γλυτωσεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> βρε μαγκ....
> εχεις καταληξει επανειλλημενα στο νοσοκομειο ετοιμοθανατος.
> ΚΑΤΙ δεν κανεις καλα στην οδγηγηση, δεν μπορει ολα να τα κανεις καλα και να κοντευεις να σκοτωθεις 2 φορες !!(η τρεις; δεν θυμαμαι).
> αν αυτο το κατι το εχει δει αστυνομικος, μακαρι να σε προφυλαξει εκεινος απο τον εαυτο σου, μπας και γλυτωσεις.


Οντως , ρεμεντυ , οδηγουσα πιωμενος .............. μεγαλο λαθος , αλλα τοκοψα ............

----------


## DrugUser

Τώρα που έφυγε ο Τσίπρας από την καρέκλα οι φόβοι μου με την αστυνομία άρχισαν να γίνονται πιο έντονοι. Μόνο μπελάδες προκαλούν. Δεν κουβαλάω τσάντα, φοράω καλά ρούχα, είμαι ξυρισμένος, δεν έχω τατού και πίρσινγκ οπότε μειώνω τις πιθανότητες για έλεγχο, αλλά και πάλι εξακολουθώ να φοβάμαι. 

Αλλά φταίνε και οι @%#& (βάλτε ότι κοσμητικό επίθετο θέλετε) νοικοκυραίοι - φιλήσυχοι πολίτες που ζητάνε περισσότερη ασφάλεια, και γενικώς είναι το μεγαλύτερο καρκίνωμα στην κοινωνία κατ'εμέ. Άμα δεν μπορούν να προστατεύουν τους εαυτούς τους δικό τους πρόβλημα.


Εμένα πάντως επί Τσίπρα μόνο 2 φορές με είχαν ληστέψει και αυτές κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Τη νύχτα οι μόνοι που μου την έχουν πέσει είναι οι μπάτσοι. Αυτά.

----------


## Nightshark

> Τώρα που έφυγε ο Τσίπρας από την καρέκλα οι φόβοι μου με την αστυνομία άρχισαν να γίνονται πιο έντονοι. Μόνο μπελάδες προκαλούν. Δεν κουβαλάω τσάντα, φοράω καλά ρούχα, είμαι ξυρισμένος, δεν έχω τατού και πίρσινγκ οπότε μειώνω τις πιθανότητες για έλεγχο, αλλά και πάλι εξακολουθώ να φοβάμαι. 
> 
> Αλλά φταίνε και οι @%#& (βάλτε ότι κοσμητικό επίθετο θέλετε) νοικοκυραίοι - φιλήσυχοι πολίτες που ζητάνε περισσότερη ασφάλεια, και γενικώς είναι το μεγαλύτερο καρκίνωμα στην κοινωνία κατ'εμέ. Άμα δεν μπορούν να προστατεύουν τους εαυτούς τους δικό τους πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Εμένα πάντως επί Τσίπρα μόνο 2 φορές με είχαν ληστέψει και αυτές κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Τη νύχτα οι μόνοι που μου την έχουν πέσει είναι οι μπάτσοι. Αυτά.


Εννοείται ότι θέλουμε αστυνομία να κάνει περιπολίες

----------


## Remedy

> Εννοείται ότι θέλουμε αστυνομία να κάνει περιπολίες


εννοειται..
προσωπικα προτιμω να πεσω πανω σε 100 αστυνομικους, παρα σε χρηστηναρκωτικων που δεν εχει λεφτα για την δοση του..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Οντως , ρεμεντυ , οδηγουσα πιωμενος .............. μεγαλο λαθος , αλλα τοκοψα ............


Ουφ! Ωραία!

----------


## DrugUser

> Εννοείται ότι θέλουμε αστυνομία να κάνει περιπολίες


Άμα γουστάρετε αστυνομία βάλτε την να φυλάει τους υπουργούς και τους πλούσιους. Μακριά από τα κεφάλια των απλών πολιτών.

----------

